# Confirmation message missing on homepage logout



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Clicking the "Logout" link on my TCF's homepage gives a popup confirmation dialog box with an "undefined" message in it (see attached image below). I think that this is because the javascript attached to the Logout link doesn't have a confirmation message. Here's the relevant HTML:

```
<a href="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/login.php?do=logout&logouthash=<SNIP>" onclick="return log_out()">Log Out</a>
```
And the relevant javascript:

```
**
* Confirms log-out request
*
* @param	string	Log-out confirmation message
*
* @return	boolean
*/
function log_out(confirmation_message)
{
	var ht = document.getElementsByTagName("html")[0];
	ht.style.filter = "progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.BasicImage(grayscale=1)";
	if (confirm(confirmation_message))
	{
		return true;
	}
	else
	{
		ht.style.filter = "";
		return false;
	}
}
```
I think you should add a message to "return log_out()" in the HTML. I suggest, "Y'all come back now, ya hear!" You could just remove the onclick part instead.

I'm using Firefox 3.0.1 on Mac OS X 10.4.11 (PPC). (Yes, that's Firefox. It's skinned to look like Safari.)


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

great analysis minckster...you must be a front-end geek

it's fixed now - thanks for your help


----------

